# Cheap filter floss alternative ideas?



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

Anyone know or use a cheap filter floss alternative? Ive read of poly-fil but cant seem to find it at walmart.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

At Walmart:

https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/Poly-Fil-Premium-Polyester-Fiberfill/PRD3CGN7ZCX5DKK?rrid=richrelevance

Can probably find even cheaper if you don't care about the brand name.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

infolific said:


> At Walmart:
> 
> https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/Poly-Fil-Premium-Polyester-Fiberfill/PRD3CGN7ZCX5DKK?rrid=richrelevance
> 
> Can probably find even cheaper if you don't care about the brand name.


Have you used it before? and is it bigger than what big als sells?

Big Al's Floss


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

coldmantis said:


> Have you used it before? and is it bigger than what big als sells?


I haven't. The bag I got from Big Al's has lasted me over a year on two filters so finding something cheaper won't do much for me. I waste way more money on the latest fish food that my fish don't end up eating


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Is this for a specific filter?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

planter said:


> Is this for a specific filter?


Nah it big rolls that you cut to size, I used it for ACs, Eheims, Fluvals, and my sumps. I like to use it as a first stage so it catches plant leaves, food, etc.. I find that helps with sponges lasting longer and it polishes the water so your tank looks more clear.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

As mentioned, the Big Als Floss comes in a roll. It's more rigid than the Walmart floss so it can take a higher current. The Walmart floss is a lot more fluffy but surprisingly still holds up under flow. I tried it in a couple of Hagen FX 6's and it held up pretty good. I think it is more suited to the air bubble type filters though.

I found it in the crafts section. Near the knitting.

Lee D


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I use the Polyester stuffing wool from Walmart. It is found in the section that has wool and craft supplies. The also have the quilt batting sheets. I've been using it for the last 20 years.


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

try fabricland too.


----------

